# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  How do you reduce a photo to 50K bytes??

## hcjilson

A few weeks back I attempted to attach a photo to a post in the test forum.The photo was 78K bytes and I couldn't reduce that number.How do you do it??

----------


## Steve Machol

Harry,

There are two ways to reduce the file size.

1.  You can use your graphics program to reduce the dimensions of the pic; for instance from 1280x1024 pixels to 640x480 pixels.  This example would reduce the file to roughly one-fourth it's original size.

2. Assuming it's a JPG file, you should be able to set the level of JPG compression when you save the file with your graphics program.  The smaller the percentage, the smaller the file size.  The trade-off is that image quality falls as well.

----------


## nevio

Hi Harry,
An easy solution to your question is Ifranview. It is available at 
www.webtree.ca/newlife. If you installl
it make sure you uncheck all the file
associations. Otherwise it will take over
your pc. I use it all the time. It is free and
will resample gif. tif ..etc to jpgs.
Good luck,
Nevio

----------


## hcjilson

I  finally wound up solving the problem by having ioconnell reduce the photo in question. I am still trying to learn my way through graphics converter which is a similar program to the one you recomended. Many thanks for your assistance and congrats on making your first post! See? its easy!:D 
best from harry

----------


## nevio

easy for you

----------

